# My new girls - pic heavy



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Aren't they just lovely?! Their coats.. and their physical condition... I was totally speechless when I first saw them! The photos really don't do them justice.. you have to see them in person to really experience their glory. The best part is that they were in a tank with about 100 male mice of equal quality, so I don't even have to worry about breeding them myself!

Some group shots:


























































And some individual ladies:










































I'm a little worried about this little girl, because she sits in that position most of the time. She's in the 2nd and last group pic too, and you can see the position from different angles. She's alert, interactive, and remarkably friendly, given her circumstances. She's also eating and drinking well, but when she's sitting up, that's the stance she takes. I'm not sure if she's got a problem with her hips or if she's just too weak to hold her self properly, but I guess time will tell.










And I'm also a bit worried about these older ladies. They're so thin! They've obviously been bred within an inch of their lives, and they're both pregnant. When I look in their eyes, they just look so tired. I just hope I can get them through the litters their carrying, then they can retire together and if it suits them, they can help raise up some grandchi'ren.

















The black and white one looks to be broken/marked/piebald tan. Her poor tail.. it's so stiff it hardly moves and so skinny it's almost square!

















There were 2 other older ladies, but they died less than a half hour after I picked them up.  I wish I had gotten to them sooner, but at least they were in a clean house with clean bedding and air that didn't burn their lungs to breathe, where they could go peacefully. And, the 20 that made it home with me will never have to live in such conditions again.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh...words fail...I once rescued a bunch of meeces that were even worse than these. These all look like they need vitamins, TLC, a chance to groom normally given clean water...you might try Whisker City waterless shampoo...I'm using it tonight on my orphans who look just as greasy as these guys. There's no substitute for tender loving care.

This is a very good thing you have done. Your Instant Karma has, no doubt, been bumped up at least a few notches!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

How are they doing? Are the older girlies doing ok? X


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh those poor mice!! How could anyone let them get to that state!! I hope they all make it. How are they now? You've definitely done the right thing taking them in, at least they stand a chance with you.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They are all cute , and im sure they will turn out fine. Maybe the little girl with the splayed out legs , she might have trouble standing on those pellets etc a finer bedding might help.But if shes little and weak , when she gets stronger she maybe ok.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

From a Petshop?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good for you rescueing them.Liking the sound of whisker city shampoo moustress.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

this happens to too many mice, good on you for giving them another chance.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

what poor little things.. well done for taking them in.

I am sure it doesnt need to be said but definatly make sure you keep them well away from any mice you already own just incase these have any nastys. greasy coats can sometimes mean something more than just dirty living conditions.


----------

